# need for speed



## captainart (Jun 29, 2005)

Was just wondering who has a fish finder that works great marking fish without screen clutter at speeds over 20mph in water up to 70' deep, what brand & model is it & where is your transducer mounted?

Thanks,

Art


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I can mark fish and big bait balls at over 35 mph even 40 mph, I have a Lowrance 38HD It's a powerful unit but so are most other lowrance's I contribute being able to do this due to having a shoot thru hull transducer in my glass hull. It's the only way to go. At 25-30 I can mark walleye and steelhead with ease (they show us as thick red lines), as far as depth goes. I've done it on lake ontario in 100's of ft of water...no problem. 

Here is my screen at over 50MPH, if the fish were big enough I'd probably mark em! LOL...not all that much clutter. I've ran this fast in over 550 ft of water on lake ontario and never lost botton. If the bait balls are big enough I can pick them up at 40-45. Usually in the fall when the shad are super thick. 

A properly mounted transducer is more than half the battle...and a good color unit with a load of RMS power.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ihave an Eagle 642 and I dont have a prob at 50. I only run to 70fow but the transducer is on the back. For a fiberglass boat Id go with the through hull mount. Anything too protect the transducer would be a plus!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a Lowrance LCX 37C (just like Kgone's but without the hardrive). I paired that with an Airmar B60-20 thruhull tilted element transducer. This transducer looks like any bronze thruhull, but in the center is the sonar element. The internal element is "tilted" so when you put this in your hull, in my case a 20 degree deadrise, the element is pointing straight down. Airmar also makes 12 degree tilted element ducers. The B60 is practically flat on the face, so you can't scrape it off on a log, and they say you can rest it on a trailer bunk. At 40-45 mph, my screen looks like K-gone's with no verticle strobing and less overall interference. In the year I have had the unit, I have never broke lock with the bottom, in up to 6' waves. I have marked Walleyes and Perch at speeds at least to 35 mph (I hardly ever go over that speed) in 70' plus water Norht of Bula. The B60 is a 600 watt ducer. Airmar makes other thruhull ducers and also ducers specifically for inhull use (the P-79 is a popular one that makes it real easy to adjust your lookdown angle for deadrise adjustment). You can buy them from ByOwnerElectronics and they will answer all your questions... good prices too: http://www.boemarine.com/products/c...cturerID=f21e9ecc-9f3a-46d5-a373-6848a30c659d


----------



## captainart (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replys guys

Art


----------

